
Microsoft AI Interview Questions – Acing the AI Interview - vimarshk
https://medium.com/acing-ai/microsoft-ai-interview-questions-acing-the-ai-interview-be6972f790ea
======
petercooper
To get a feel for how Microsoft is thinking about AI, quite a few episodes of
the Microsoft Research podcast are handy too: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/blog/category/podca...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/blog/category/podcast/) .. if you really are going to interview at
Microsoft, having an idea of what their researchers are doing might be a huge
help.

~~~
vimarshk
Thank you for the link. Can I add it to my article quoting you?

~~~
petercooper
Sure, go for it :)

~~~
vimarshk
Thanks!

------
bjourne
I'm dumb. The probability of rainy Seattle would be (8/27)P(R) where P(R) is
the prior probability of rainy weather, no?

~~~
1024core
Ignoring the P(Rain|Seattle), here's a way to look at this: let's say it's not
raining. Then _all three_ must be lying; the probability of that is 1/27\. So
the probability that it's raining, given that these three are saying it's
raining, is 26/27

~~~
bryondowd
Either all three must be lying, or all three must be telling the truth, right?
So wouldn't you have to discard the probabilities of them disagreeing? There
would be a 1/27 chance of all lying, and wouldn't there only be an 8/27 chance
of all telling the truth? The other 18/27 would be a mixture of lies and
truths. So really, if we're just comparing the odds of those two outcomes to
each other, would the probability just be 8/9 that it is raining in Seattle?

Been a while since I've done anything with probabilities, so perhaps I'm way
off here.

------
ubercore
Does anyone have a recommended reading list to accompany this?

